# Schwinn Whizzer question.



## oquinn (Aug 7, 2018)

When bike is not running should it be easy to peddle with clutch pulled in?


----------



## b 17 fan (Aug 8, 2018)

I know mine is much easier to walk than pedal . I use the compression release instead of the clutch for moving it while not running . I would hate to run out of gas a long way from home on this thing


----------



## bricycle (Aug 8, 2018)

try pushing with clutch engaged(motor compression should hinder movement), then pull in clutch lever, should be noticeably easier, but not as easy as bike without motor.
If motor won't start, remove motor to clutch belt... will be easier to pedal home.
Also, you should be running a 48(24) tooth front chain wheel or smaller, and or a 20+ (10+)rear cog as well.


----------

